# Hefty's Drain Tile "facts".



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.argusleader.com/article/2011 ... ext|Home|s


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Brian D. Hefty, 42, of Baltic is a farmer, agronomist and co-host of the TV show "Ag PhD."


Fox guarding the hen house.

Little wonder this guy shovels bull droppings like it's candy. It's simply another step in the already dismal efficiency of American agriculture. His vision looks to be from an individual point of view, his profit. The rest was fallacy designed to have his way.

He went so far as to say poor drainage causes downstream residential damage. Now if you put your brain on hold you may be able to swallow that. I have heard that tile is frozen this time of year and doesn't add to flooding. Yet when I drove to Fargo a couple of weeks ago the tile drain coming into the ditch of I94 (in the Red River Valley) were nearly done running, but looked to have about 1/3 flow yet. Well, about one third of the diameter of those pipes was water flow. I did notice that they had water control valves, but I have never seen them used.


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Simply true environmentalist uke:


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

I posted my two cents on the comments section of his article. There were some comments that people buy into this guy's line of thinking.


----------

